# Muji



## NeilW (31 Jan 2012)

If anyones into the ADA minimalist aesthetic then check out Muji who are almost like a Japanese IKEA   

http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?


----------



## BigTom (31 Jan 2012)

Spambot


----------



## NeilW (31 Jan 2012)

I'm no spambot  I just found some cool stuff that looks good with my fish tank


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Jan 2012)

we have one in Nottingham...it well expensive, it's no Ikea! lol It's right near the Paul Smith shop.

edit...it's loads cheaper online!


----------



## NeilW (31 Jan 2012)

It doesn't seem as expensive as I first thought...

This would make an awesome nano stand, although you'd have to get a good looking filter to match. Maybe cool for a Plant Glass.


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Jan 2012)

a Wabi wood look nice on there. I'll have to take a visit to the one in Notts, i haven't been there for ages. Like Ikea, it's full of useless crap as well. Like cat shaped egg timers and lamp shades that look like pencil sharpeners.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jan 2012)

Nice styling. Thanks for sharing.


----------

